# Δεξιότερα, Κουροπάτκιν = Further to the right, Kuropatkin



## nickel (Mar 10, 2012)

Από παλιότερο κείμενο του Νίκου Δήμου:

ΤΟ ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΟ ΚΟΥΡΟΠΑΤΚΙΝ

“Δεξιότερα Κουροπάτκιν”, αναφωνώ κάθε φορά που βλέπω οκτάστηλους τίτλους στις εφημερίδες μας. [...] Ο Κουροπάτκιν (για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν) ήταν στρατηγός του Τσάρου, που πολέμησε στο Ρωσοϊαπωνικό πόλεμο (1904-1905) και ηττήθηκε στο Μούκδεν. Ίσως όμως να μην είχε ηττηθεί αν διάβαζε (κάπως δύσκολο βέβαια, εκεί, στα ενδότερα της Σιβηρίας) τον ελληνικό Τύπο. Οκτάστηλο είχε κυκλοφορήσει κύριο άρθρο της εποχής, και ο τίτλος —πέρα ως πέρα στη σελίδα— ορμήνευε: “ΔΕΞΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΚΟΥΡΟΠΑΤΚΙΝ!”.

Ο Κουροπάτκιν δεν άκουσε τη φωνή του Έλληνα αρθρογράφου. Δεν έστριψε δεξιά. Ενδεχομένως μάλιστα (ολέθριον!) να τοποθέτησε το στρατό του αριστερότερα, σε λάθος διάταξη μάχης. Και ηττήθηκε. Και καθαιρέθηκε. Και ταπεινώθηκε.

Κάθε φορά που θυμάμαι το “ΔΕΞΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΚΟΥΡΟΠΑΤΚΙΝ” το συνδέω αυτόματα με το “ΠΙΣΩ ΣΟΥ ΡΕ! ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ!”, που φωνάζαμε από την πλατεία του “Ροζικλαίρ” στον κάθε ήρωα της οθόνης. Που, αλίμονο, δεν κοίταγε ποτέ πίσω του — όπου ερχόταν ο Κακός! Και την πάθαινε, σαν τον Κουροπάτκιν!
http://www.ndimou.gr/articledisplay.asp?time_id=229&cat_id=21

Τότε βέβαια με την ορθογραφία «ΔΕΞΙΩΤΕΡΑ». Η εφημερίδα, οι _Καιροί_, δεν έχει ψηφιοποιηθεί ακόμα, οπότε δεν είμαι βέβαιος ότι υπήρχε κόμμα στην παραίνεση, αλλά στον τίτλο του νήματος το έβαλα, δηλαδή προσάρμοσα και την ορθογραφία και τη στίξη. Για τους _Καιρούς_ η Εγκυκλοπαίδεια Δομή γράφει:

Καθημερινή εφημερίδα, που εκδιδόταν κατά το διάστημα 1872-1923. Εκδότης της ήταν ο Π[έτρος] Κανελλίδης και μετά τον θάνατό του η κόρη του. Στους Κ. καταχωρήθηκε το άρθρο του Χαρίλαου Τρικούπη με τον τίτλο «Τις πταίει;» που θεωρήθηκε ότι έθιγε τον τότε βασιλιά και γι’ αυτό διώχθηκαν ο συγγραφέας του και ο εκδότης της εφημερίδας. Στην ίδια εφημερίδα δημοσιεύτηκε και το άρθρο του Π. Κανελλίδη με τον τίτλο «Δεξιώτερα, Κουροπάτκιν», με το οποίο ο Έλληνας δημοσιογράφος έδινε οδηγίες στον Ρώσο στρατάρχη για τη διεξαγωγή του Ρωσοϊαπωνικού πολέμου το 1904 και η έκφραση έγινε παροιμιώδης, για όσους —κυρίως δημοσιογράφους— μιλούν για θέματα που δεν γνωρίζουν.

Σε επιστολή του που δημοσιεύτηκε στην εφημερίδα Financial Times (2008) ένας Έλληνας αναγνώστης της εφημερίδας επικρίνει τον τρόπο που η εφημερίδα σχολιάζει τη ρωσική πολιτική. Ξεκινάει την επιστολή του ως εξής:

Sir, During the Russo-Japanese war of 1904-5, Acropolis, an Athenian daily, generously offered General Alexei Nikolayevich Kuropatkin, commander of the Russian forces in Manchuria, the benefit of its advice on what to do on the battlefield – “Further to the right, Kuropatkin” was its front-page recommendation. Your editorial “Russia is forfeiting its world standing” (August 12) reminded me of it.
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/540f6cdc-68cf-11dd-a4e5-0000779fd18c.html#axzz1oeFh9A18

Για τον Κουροπάτκιν:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aleksey_Kuropatkin

Αν θέλετε να δείτε με πόσο ενδιαφέρον τα πρωτοσέλιδα των εφημερίδων παρακολουθούσαν τα διαδραματιζόμενα στον Ρωσοϊαπωνικό Πόλεμο, αρκεί να πάτε στην Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη, να διαλέξετε το Εμπρός και να γράψετε *Κουροπάτκιν* εκεί που λέει «Σελίδα» αλλά εννοεί και «Κείμενο αναζήτησης» (προγραμματιστές: η λογική τους σταματά στον προγραμματισμό):
http://www.nlg.gr/digitalnewspapers/ns/main.html


----------



## Zazula (Mar 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για τον Κουροπάτκιν: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aleksey_Kuropatkin


Κι ένα τριβιδάκι: _Κουροπάτκα _(куропатка) είναι η πέρδικα. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2012)

Και περί Ροζικλαίρ, εδώ στη Λεξιλογία.


----------



## sarant (Mar 10, 2012)

Το σύνθημα το είχε χρησιμοποιήσει παραλλαγμένο ο Μποστ, ως "αριστερότερα Κουροπάτκιν" σε ένα σκίτσο του 1960, παραίνεση προς τον Καραμανλή να ακολουθήσει πιο αδέσμευτη εξωτερική πολιτική (Ελευθερία 17.4.60, υπάρχει ονλάιν).

Οι Καιροί υπάρχουν στη Βιβ. της Βουλής, αλλά όχι όλοι και χωρίς δυνατότητα αναζήτησης οπότε πρέπει κάποιος με πολύ χρόνο να αναδιφήσει όλα τα πρωτοσέλιδα.
Εδώ το β' εξάμηνο 1904:
http://srv-web1.parliament.gr/library.asp?item=37576
Εδώ το α' εξ. 1905:
http://srv-web1.parliament.gr/library.asp?item=37736
Και εδώ το α' εξ. 1904:
http://srv-web1.parliament.gr/library.asp?item=46336


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2012)

Υπέροχα. Εγώ έψαξα στη Βικελαία μόνο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2012)

Ερευνητές, προσοχή! Οι ημερομηνίες στα φύλλα των Καιρών είναι με το παλιό ημερολόγιο (γι' αυτό και ενώ ο ρωσοϊαπωνικός πόλεμος ξεκίνησε σύμφωνα με τη βίκη στις 8/2/1904, στα φύλλα των Καιρών η ανακοίνωση της διακοπής των διπλωματικών σχέσεων φιλοξενείται στο φύλλο της 26/1/1904.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2012)

Τους «Καιρούς» τους ξεφύλλισα με μεγάλη ευχαρίστηση (ευχ, σαραντ!) και δεν εντόπισα πρωτοσέλιδο οχτάστηλο τίτλο ή άρθρο του Κανελλίδη με τίτλο του τη γνωστή προτροπή προς τον Κουροπάτκιν. Μπορεί φυσικά να έκανα λάθος, αλλά όποιος κοιτάξει τα φύλλα της εφημερίδας θα διαπιστώσει ότι δεν ήταν στο στιλ του (μάλλον άναρχου) κασέ της.

Τα φύλλα είναι πολύ ενδιαφέροντα επειδή πέρα από τον ρωσοϊαπωνικό πόλεμο (που καλύπτεται με τηλεγραφήματα, διηγήσεις αυτοπτών, διερχομένων από την Αθήνα Ιαπώνων, έκπληκτες αναλύσεις για το πώς οι «άγριοι» Ιάπωνες μέσα σε 50 χρόνια απέκτησαν στρατό που συντρίβει τους σπουδαίους Ρώσους κλπ κλπ) η περίοδος εκείνη είναι πολύ πλούσια και σε άλλα εσωτερικά και διεθνή γεγονότα: Μακεδονικός αγώνας, επανάσταση στον Θέρισο, δολοφονία Δηλιγιάννη, επανάσταση στη Ρωσία.

Απόλαυση είναι, φυσικά, και το γλωσσικό μέρος: Από τα εν Τοκίω ανάκτορα και τις δυνάμεις του ναυάρχου Τόγκου που πέτυχαν την αποπλάνηση (και βύθιση) της ρωσικής κανονιοφόρου μέχρι τους Κρητικούς υπουργούς που εξέρχονταν στα όρη...

Τη φράση «δεξιότερα Κουροπάτκιν» την πρωτοδιάβασα σε κάποιο βιβλίο από αυτά «της παλιάς Αθήνας», πριν από πολλά πολλά χρόνια. Το βιβλίο το έψαξα, αλλά δεν το βρήκα στη βιβλιοθήκη μου (κάποιου θερμοσίφωνα θύμα θα έπεσε κι αυτό). Εκεί θυμάμαι (με όλες τις επιφυλάξεις, φυσικά) να την αποδίδει σε κάποιον θαμώνα του Ζόναρς Γαμβέτα, ο οποίος συνόδευε το λογύδριό του με επεξηγήσεις επί χάρτου.

Είναι περίεργο πάντως ότι από διάφορες πηγές αποδίδεται σε διαφορετικές εφημερίδες (Καιροί, Εμπρός, Ακρόπολις) -σαν να πρόκειται για αστικό μύθο ή μυθοποιημένοι περιστατικό. Αν υπήρξε τέτοιο άρθρο πάντως, ίσως είναι πιθανότερο να είχε δημοσιευτεί στην Ακρόπολι. Μόνο ο Βλάσης Γαβριηλίδης θα έκανε ίσως τέτοια αποκοτιά.


----------



## sarant (Mar 11, 2012)

Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου, δόκτορα -αλλά έχω κι εγώ ηλεξεφυλλίσει άπειρες εφημερίδες και ξέρω πως είναι σαγηνευτική ενασχόληση! Βέβαια, τα σώματα που ανέφερα πιο πάνω δεν εξαντλούν τη χρονική διάρκεια του ρωσοϊαπωνικού, ο οποίος έπιασε και το μισό β' εξάμηνο 1905, αλλά ίσως οι τρεις τελευταίοι μήνες να ήταν τα τελειώματα οπότε να μην είχε (νόημα να) διατυπωθεί τότε η υπόδειξη.

Η εντύπωση όμως που έχεις για το κασέ, ότι δεν ταιριάζει τέτοιος τίτλος, πηχυαίος, στους Καιρούς, είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς ισχυρό επιχείρημα. Ο Γαβριηλίδης ναι μεν ήταν τολμηρός αλλά είχε και την αίσθηση του γελοίου -θαρρώ πως αλλού πρέπει ν' αναζητηθεί ο τίτλος, αν υπήρξε....


----------



## sarant (Mar 11, 2012)

Προσθέτω: Μέσω google books βρήκα ότι σε ένα αθηναιογραφικό βιβλίο με τίτλο Αθήνα και πάλι Αθήνα, του Τηλέμαχου Γάριου (1984) δίνεται η πληροφορία ότι το "δεξιότερα Κ." γράφτηκε στους Καιρούς του Κανελλίδη. Ίσως αυτό το βιβλίο να θυμάται ο δόκτορας. Η ιστορία του ελληνικού τύπου, του Μάγιερ, δεν λέει τίποτε στο άρθρο για τους Καιρούς.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2012)

Κάποια μέρα, δεν μπορεί, θα έχω κι εγώ τη χαρά να ανακαλύψω πώς λειτουργεί το σύστημα:
http://srv-web1.parliament.gr/library.asp?item=37736&seg=5054

Να προσθέσω ότι όλες οι εγκυκλοπαίδειές μου (Πάπυρος, Δρανδάκης, Υδρία, Δομή) έχουν την πληροφορία για το «Τις πταίει», αλλά μόνο η Δομή για το «Δεξιώτερα». Η περί οκτάστηλου πληροφορία προέρχεται από τον Δήμου, όχι από τη Δομή, που μιλάει για «άρθρο». Και, δεν ξέρω, ο καθείς με τα φετίχ του, εκείνο το κόμμα στο «Δεξιώτερα, Κουροπάτκιν» είναι πολύ πειστικό...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2012)

sarant said:


> Προσθέτω: Μέσω google books βρήκα ότι σε ένα αθηναιογραφικό βιβλίο με τίτλο Αθήνα και πάλι Αθήνα, του Τηλέμαχου Γάριου (1984) δίνεται η πληροφορία ότι το "δεξιότερα Κ." γράφτηκε στους Καιρούς του Κανελλίδη. Ίσως αυτό το βιβλίο να θυμάται ο δόκτορας. Η ιστορία του ελληνικού τύπου, του Μάγιερ, δεν λέει τίποτε στο άρθρο για τους Καιρούς.


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ανατύπωση του βιβλίου που είχα διαβάσει, αλλά το είχα διαβάσει τουλάχιστον 15 χρόνια πιο πριν... :)

Ας αναφέρω όμως και ότι σε κάποιο φύλλο από το σώμα των Καιρών (της 4ης Φεβρουαρίου 1904) είναι κομμένο ένα μικρό κομμάτι ενός μονόστηλου. Δυνητικά, θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει εκεί κάποιο αρθρίδιο --αλλά δεν θα ήταν οχτάστηλο, βέβαια.



nickel said:


> Κάποια μέρα, δεν μπορεί, θα έχω κι εγώ τη χαρά να ανακαλύψω πώς λειτουργεί το σύστημα:
> http://srv-web1.parliament.gr/library.asp?item=37736&seg=5054



Τι άλλο να ανακαλύψεις; Πάτησε *Μετάβαση* και άρχισε να ξεφυλλίζεις μια μια τις σελίδες (σαν να είναι από μικροφίλμ).


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τι άλλο να ανακαλύψεις; Πάτησε *Μετάβαση* και άρχισε να ξεφυλλίζεις μια μια τις σελίδες (σαν να είναι από μικροφίλμ).


Εντάξει, μου εξήγησε ο συνονόματος τα της Νεολιθικής και του έκανα σχόλιο σχετικά με τους προγραμματιστές και τους idiots savants.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 11, 2012)

Πάτησα κι εγώ να δω την εφημερίδα της 1ης Ιανουαρίου του 1905, και τι ανακάλυψα;







Χελόου! Πότε σταμάτησε το ελληνικό κράτος να βάζει υποδιαστολή στις χιλιάδες και άρχισε να βάζει τελεία; Προφανώς το 1905 έγραφαν τις χιλιάδες με τον ίδιο τρόπο που γράφονται στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη και στην Αμερική. Τι ξέρουμε γι' αυτό;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2012)

Στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη;;; Πού;

Από την άλλη, εμένα με παραξένεψε η συστηματική χρήση του όρου Άκρα Ανατολή (γι' αυτό που λέμε σήμερα Άπω Ανατολή).


----------



## sarant (Mar 11, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Χελόου! Πότε σταμάτησε το ελληνικό κράτος να βάζει υποδιαστολή στις χιλιάδες και άρχισε να βάζει τελεία; Προφανώς το 1905 έγραφαν τις χιλιάδες με τον ίδιο τρόπο που γράφονται στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη και στην Αμερική. Τι ξέρουμε γι' αυτό;



Υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη; Στα γαλλικά γράφονται όπως και στα ελληνικά (μάλλον εμείς το δανειστήκαμε). Θαρρώ και στα γερμανικά έτσι γράφονται


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 11, 2012)

Στην Αγγλία.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 11, 2012)

Για την ακρίβεια*:
**
Countries using Arabic numerals with decimal point*
Countries where a dot "." is used to mark the radix point include:
Australia, Botswana, British West Indies, Brunei, Canada (English-speaking), Dominican Republic, Guatemala, Hong Kong, India, Ireland, Israel, Japan, Kenya, Korea (both North and South), Lebanon, Malaysia, Malta, Mexico, Nepal, New Zealand, Nicaragua, Nigeria, Pakistan, Panama, People's Republic of China, Philippines, Singapore, Sri Lanka, Switzerland (only when the amount is in Swiss francs), Taiwan, Tanzania, Thailand, Uganda, United Kingdom, United States (including insular areas), Zimbabwe. *

Countries using Arabic numerals with decimal comma*
Countries where a comma "," is used to mark the radix point include:
Albania, Andorra, Argentina, Armenia, Austria, Azerbaijan, Belarus, Belgium, Bolivia, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Brazil, Bulgaria, Cameroon, Canada (French-speaking), Chile, Colombia, Costa Rica, Croatia (comma used officially, but both forms are in use elsewhere), Cuba, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, Estonia, Faroes, Finland, France, Germany, Georgia, Greece, Greenland, Honduras, Hungary, Iceland, Indonesia, Italy, Kazakhstan, Kirgistan, Latvia, Lebanon, Lithuania, Luxembourg (uses both marks officially), Macau (in Portuguese text), Macedonia, Moldova, Mongolia, Morocco, Netherlands, Norway, Paraguay, Peru, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Russia, Serbia, Slovakia, Slovenia, South Africa (officially), Spain, Sweden, Tunisia, Turkey, Ukraine, Uruguay, Uzbekistan, Venezuela, Vietnam.

(Δόκτωρ, έχεις δίκιο, οι αγγλοσαξονικές χώρες, και η Μάλτα, στην Ευρώπη. Και η Ελβετία, όταν το ποσό είναι σε ελβετικά φράγκα -- σύμφωνα με αυτόν τον πίνακα, τουλάχιστον.)

Παραμένει η απορία μου: Μέχρι πότε η Ελλάδα χρησιμοποιούσε το άλλο σύστημα;


----------



## sarant (Mar 11, 2012)

Αποκλείεις το ενδεχόμενο να είναι η δημοσίευση των Καιρών μεμονωμένη περίπτωση ή να γράφονταν και τα δυο συστήματα; Πρέπει να δούμε και άλλες εφημερίδες της εποχής.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 11, 2012)

Κάθε άλλο. Δεν ξέρω τίποτα για το θέμα, ούτε καν είχα υποψιαστεί ποτέ ότι μπορεί στο παρελθόν η Ελλάδα να χρησιμοποιούσε το άλλο σύστημα ή και τα δύο παράλληλα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2012)

Να πάντως και η τελεία να χωρίζει τα δεκαδικά ψηφία σε δελτίο χρηματιστηρίου του 1906, από το Εμπρός.

http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/6167/embrosdecimals.jpg


----------



## sarant (Mar 11, 2012)

Ναι, κοίταξα κι εγώ λίγο και βρήκα σε Ακρόπολη του 1909 χιλιάδες με κόμμα, και σε Άστυ του 1892 υποδιαστολή με τελεία, άρα η εικασία της Αλεξάνδρας ενισχύεται, ότι παλιότερα είχαμε αγγλικό σύστημα και κάποτε το αλλάξαμε σε ευρωπαϊκό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 11, 2012)

Φαίνεται ότι η επίσημη προτυποποίηση διεθνώς έγινε το 1948, στην 9η συνδιάσκεψη του Διεθνούς Γραφείου Μέτρου και Σταθμών (εμείς ακολουθούμε τη «γαλλική» πρακτική):

In numbers, the comma (French practice) or the dot (British practice) is used only to separate the integral part of numbers from the decimal part. Numbers may be divided in groups of three in order to facilitate reading; neither dots nor commas are ever inserted in the spaces between groups.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 12, 2012)

Αν η αλλαγή στην Ελλάδα έγινε τόσο αργά, θα πρέπει να τη θυμάται ο πατέρας μου. Θα τον ρωτήσω. Και θα πρέπει να φανεί σε εφημερίδες της δεκαετίας του '40, αν είναι διαθέσιμες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 12, 2012)

Στην κλασική «_Ιστορία των εθνικών δανείων_» του Ανδρεάδη (1904), ο συγγραφέας χρησιμοποιεί το αγγλοσαξονικό σύστημα (με κόμμα για τις χιλιάδες). Επίσης, δεν το χρησιμοποιεί μόνο για νομισματικά ποσά, αλλά και για αριθμό π.χ. στρατιωτών.

Μια καλή ιδέα θα ήταν να παρακολουθήσουμε την εξέλιξη από ΦΕΚ. Για παράδειγμα, σε ΦΕΚ του 1843 (επί Όθωνα), οι χιλιάδες υποδιαιρούνται με κόμμα και τα δεκαδικά με άνω και κάτω τελεία (δες π.χ. Π.χ. ΦΕΚ 30, 22/8/1843, Περί εγγείου φόρου των βαλανοκικιδίων).

Ο φόρος στα βαλανοκικίδια (που καθιερώθηκε πρώτη φορά το 1836) υπήρξε μια από τις μεγάλες τομές στη δασική πολιτική επί Όθωνα. Βαλανοκικίδια είναι τα αποστήματα που δημιουργούνταν πάνω στις βελανιδιές από την επώαση αυγών παρασίτων. Τα αποστήματα αυτά συλλέγονταν, ξεραίνονταν και στη συνέχεια εξάγονταν καθώς είχαν υψηλή περιεκτική σε τανίνη και ήταν ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμα σε βυρσοδεψία, βαφική και φαρμακευτική (από: Ελ. Γιαννακοπούλου, _Δάση βελανιδιάς 170ς-19ος αιώνας): Παράγοντας οικονομίας - Πρόκληση ανταγωνισμού_).


----------

